# Trolls?



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I have noticed a number of threads have gone really dark since the clarbear etc troll discovery. Any idea on if these other thread left hanging departed at the same time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

What do you mean the clarbear troll discovery? I seem to remember some outrageous thread by someone about the OM staking her at her car, no? How long ago was that? I must have missed what happened...fill me in please.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

SolidSnake said:


> What do you mean the clarbear troll discovery? I seem to remember some outrageous thread by someone about the OM staking her at her car, no? How long ago was that? I must have missed what happened...fill me in please.


My understanding is that a number of recent tales by the likes of clairbear/can't believe and possibly others were all from the same person registering under different names and telling som e real dramatic tales.

I'm just curious as to what othe threads were caught up in this as I try to follow and help folks here and I've noticed a larger than usual number of suddenly stale threads.

Looking back I recall the guy who's wife was hanging out with the guy with the sex offender status and his wife in some kind of threesome relationship in a trailer park.

Can't help but wonder which threads are a waste of time containing to follow waiting for updates.

Perhaps the admins could drop a post in each troll thread to mark it as such?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, the guy who said the POS left a ring in his mailbox and was stalking his wife? 

I went back and searched that user name and found that thread. It says he is banned as a user...but its not clear in his most recent thread that he was outed as a troll. How did you find that out? 

Yeah its a waste of everybody's time to feed the trolls. 

I can't speak to the possible fake posts...you are on this a lot more than I am. Reading this forum too much is not a very positive thing for me to be doing...it makes me negative about relationships.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe that troll should take up short story writing.

Shame to waste people's time here.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

SolidSnake said:


> Reading this forum too much is not a very positive thing for me to be doing...it makes me negative about relationships.


my exgf used to say the same thing.
that it put things in her head, made her think too much about things.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Read this post and the ones following.

After the outing, a few others troll thread showed up, then disappeared.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Troll hysteria strikes TAM, news at 11.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

"I don't understand why anyone would TROLL...."
(Posted by CandiGirl...not sure about the spelling of user name.)

It's another form of psychological and emotional abuse.
I believe my H was responsible for some of those troll posts.
I cut ties with him permanently in late December.
He knew that I came here on this forum, even made fun of it when he was here in my apartment, asking was I still here and why...

Anyway, to answer your question.
It's for another form of messing with someone's mind and mental health and stability. This is a guy who chatted up the police officer on duty when my stuff was delivered, talking about all the people they knew in common, etc. 'Showing me' that everyone thought he was such a nice guy, they'd been deployed together, knew people in common...and I am a nutcase. Oh well, I went to a psych clinic and no dx, all they gave me was a husbandectomy and it worked.

But the troll stuff, I believe it was my H, at least a few of them.
It's good that he was questioned about his stories.
Gaslighting is unpleasant and makes one question one's reality, and discenrnment is really a good skill to have and to nurture. If it's interpreted as 'supernatural' powers, well, okay. He always thought I was spying on him, he could never figure out how I knew he was lying, he's that far out to lunch about how transparent his behavior is. Probably because I always gave him the benefit of the doubt with his lying, and he got used to a different level of it. Now when he lies, he thinks everyone will believe him...in the end, it's his mind that's been messed with severely, he has lost his touch in terms of being in the zone when it comes to deception. Really 'out there'. I'd feel bad for him but he has the exact same access to Veteran's Affairs therapy as I did.


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

My husband's ex-wh**e has been and probably still is a troll here. I hadn't kept up with all the recent stuff, so I dont know that she's been active recently. She is also a word salad troll on CL LTR forum. She's used that to say some really hurtful things to/ about me and my husband. She's a hateful woman with a black heart. That's why she trolls instead of using her time to try to help others or herself, for that matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CL LTR forum?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

craigs list long term relationship forum


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> craigs list long term relationship forum


ah, you see how much i know about them.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

pure guess btw


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> "I don't understand why anyone would TROLL...."
> (Posted by CandiGirl...not sure about the spelling of user name.)
> 
> It's another form of psychological and emotional abuse.
> ...


Personally, when I see something on TAM that just looks too unbelievable to be true, I just ignore it; it saddens me that others waste their time replying to these ridiculous threads. I just saw an old one today, about a 400lb swinging woman; give me a fricken break...every paragraph introduced some other unbelievable topic into this sad psycho's life..."My 400lb wife got impregnated by a goat while swinging at a resort for anorexic men! Help!!!" It's like going on trip advisor, and reading posts from some poor sucker who checked into the Hilton, and found a dirty tub, no hairdryer, ****roaches, dirty dishes from the previous guest, cum stained sheets (bed hadn't been changed!!!) and RATS! And the manager wouldn't even come up and see!!!!

JMO...some stories are just a little too far fetched...that's the cynic in me I guess.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> pure guess btw


I can believe that.


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry about that, guys. I believe some of the trolls, like the one I know of, use these relationship forums as a cover to communicate with their cheating partners instead of email or phone. Just a hunch. The trolling is just entertainment for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I think because I am so new here that I am a sucker for some of these trolls.

Kind of sucks to know that I may be trying to help someone and it really is just a jerk writing fiction and getting attention. But on the positive side in my wanting to help/share my opinion I am helping my self work through my crud too.

I do wish there was an obveouse way to know a thread has been discovered as a troll induced game. Is there an idiot tape that can cover the thread door or something? j/k

It is very sad and people are such self centered idiots that they have to mess with people who are already in emotional hell. Kick 'em when down? Just pathedic


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> Did anyone else get that feeling that CalifGuy was a troll? He changed facts about his life so much I had to start going back and re-reading what he had originally said to make sure I wasn't going coockoo...
> 
> Maybe I am just secretly wishing that no man could be that big of an *******...


Was he the one who had done and seen just about everything? Including swinging, dating supermodel-like women, etc.? Ya, he was quite realistic...:lol:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


>


Third from the left.
That's him. :rofl:


----------



## aaroncj (Nov 10, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> Yup that is the one. He also said something crazy like "I ran 156 marathons last year"...yeah, right. The only reason I remember this specific statement is because; a. I myself run competitively & b. I am an accountant and so it's in my nature to break down numbers. So of course when he stated that I was like "wait, that would mean he ran a marathon like every 3 weeks!"



Uhhh...actually, that is an average of 3 marathons EVERY WEEK, not one every three weeks...which is, of course, even much less believable.


----------



## cyan (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't get it. Why would someone use a forum for people in the throws of emotional pain due to cheating/betrayal and post complete BS crap? Sick mofo's... :cussing:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Or it could be that he got bored, was not longer getting the reactions he so craved, and went on to hassle others on some other board with his BS...

Not to say that he was definitely a troll, but...I found him far fetched.

I suppose if I had a sudden bout of verbal diarrhea and nonsensically spouted out every single circumstance I'd ever encountered my entire life all in one post, you'd all think I was a troll, too.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe he just meant mileage. Some people think of their running in terms of marathon distances. Rather than just saying that they ran 3 miles on Monday, they can say 'I finished a marathon on Monday.' It's framing, not altogether dishonest, but somewhat misleading. Kind of out there, though. Like someone who needs lots of attention...if you questioned him/her outright on it, they could say that you 'misunderstood' about marathon EVENTS and marathon MILEAGE. Sigh.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


>


A menage troll?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Angel5112 said:


> His whole swinger thing cracked me up as well. He would go down on men and have sex with men, but wasn't gay. I'm sure it's possible, but come on. :rofl:



If you find yourself having sex with another man and there wasn't a struggle involved.......


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So that "FIL sexy" post was a troll?

LOL probably some dude just wankin off reading his fantasy!


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I'll admit, I'm pretty gullible when it comes to trolls. Part of my nature.

Anyway, regarding the marathon thing. 3x/week for the whole year is more than anyone I've heard - I don't believe it. My wife is in the running "community" and there is a guy who ran 52 marathons in 2011 - it was by far the most she had ever heard of. There are people that just run them like that though - some of them are kind of famous, and some have run 2 in consecutive days, but 3/week for the whole year is off the charts even for extreme runners.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> craigs list long term relationship forum


I'm not sure whether I think that is disgusting or just plain pathetic...



SolidSnake said:


> Yeah, the guy who said the POS left a ring in his mailbox and was stalking his wife?
> 
> I went back and searched that user name and found that thread. It says he is banned as a user...but its not clear in his most recent thread that he was outed as a troll. How did you find that out?
> 
> ...


I can see how that would be true but for me it's just the opposite. When I first came here to TAM I was having some issues with my husbands low sex drive. It was leading to me having low self esteem issues and fears that he was cheating. I found this site and after reading posts from that_girl, morituri and many others I've managed to get things back on track. Communication and change are my two weapons now. Instead of trying to change him I've made my own changes...eating right, excercise and focusing more attention and time on him. It has done wonders. I still come here often even though things are great between us again..to help and to learn. TAM has been a positive force in my life and I thank everyone who posts problems and advice. :smthumbup:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

what about the guy who lost everything, got fired from his job because he didn't have a place to shower. Then he became homeless and was basically going to keep walking. People were concerned about him.

was he a troll? hmmmm


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

working_together said:


> what about the guy who lost everything, got fired from his job because he didn't have a place to shower. Then he became homeless and was basically going to keep walking. People were concerned about him.
> 
> was he a troll? hmmmm



I figured him for a troll when he claimed to walk into the desert with nothing


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> I figured him for a troll when he claimed to walk into the desert with nothing


And a horse with no name!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

so any reason why you won't tell us all of the names that matched ip addys with clairebear and cantbelieve?


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I figured him for a troll when he claimed to walk into the desert with nothing


OMG, I remember that now, I believed it for a minute though.


----------



## IamSaved (Oct 13, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> Oh that's gross...


Perhaps a new term should be created for the TAM community. We've been "clairebeared!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

What's being done to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> so any reason why you won't tell us all of the names that matched ip addys with clairebear and cantbelieve?


To be honest, I banned so many users last week I don't think I could compile a list but there was more than one troll involved.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Not much can be done to prevent bullsh!tters from posting...just for kicks!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Whatever made you guys think he was a troll?! I mean he ran marathons 3 times a week yet was 30 lbs overweight, didn't want to get his wife pregnant because otherwise she would get fat....like his ex-wife who was 100 lbs overweight and he just HAD to cheat on her with prostitutes both in the States and overseas. He particularly liked the women in South Africa as they were "more desperate" but was incensed that when he left one in the room so he could shower....she stole his wallet. How dare she! Oh, he also supposedly drove a $120k car but spelled the name of the car wrong. Add in all the swinging and non-gay sex with men and yeah, whatever made you think he was a troll?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> To be honest, I banned so many users last week I don't think I could compile a list but there was more than one troll involved.


I was banned but not for being a troll. I got temp banned for shooting my mouth off. Rare, I know.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Heh heh heh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

:lol:


Therealbrighteyes said:


> Whatever made you guys think he was a troll?! I mean he ran marathons 3 times a week yet was 30 lbs overweight, didn't want to get his wife pregnant because otherwise she would get fat....like his ex-wife who was 100 lbs overweight and he just HAD to cheat on her with prostitutes both in the States and overseas. He particularly liked the women in South Africa as they were "more desperate" but was incensed that when he left one in the room so he could shower....she stole his wallet. How dare she! Oh, he also supposedly drove a $120k car but spelled the name of the car wrong. Add in all the swinging and non-gay sex with men and yeah, whatever made you think he was a troll?


:lol: 

lmao......the less obveouse ones scare me.....but what can you do?:rofl:


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> And a horse with no name!


Hahaha!:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

You know what bothers me most about the recent trolls here, it isn't that they take up time. Some of us more seasoned ones are used to it. What upsets me is that there are NEW people who come here with very real problems, very real pain and very real need for advice and some jack hole makes some flippant and hurtful comment and the new person leaves feeling even more sad/hopeless. 
Trolls, if you have nothing better to do than screw with people...go do it in real life so that you can get your just rewards.....a punch in the face. Oh wait. Common denominator of all trolls = cowards and losers.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Oh wait. Common denominator of all trolls = cowards and losers.


:iagree:+ they really should go live under a bridge and fester there in their nastiness. Wonder if they ever matured after high school??? I am pretty new and bought into several trolls but was lucky enough not to get rude hurtful comments from them that would have chased me off.


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

My fiance thought the Ipad thread was a troll......


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

SolidSnake said:


> My fiance thought the Ipad thread was a troll......


ummm...
yes

had to be


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, will SOMEBODY link the Ipad thread already! I was banned for a week and have heard it referenced several times in other threads. Never saw it. Did somebody claim he/she had sexual relations with their Ipad? Details!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> Well did CalifGuy get banned for being a troll or for being an ass?


:rofl: that guy....ew.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Kurosity said:


> :iagree:+ they really should go live under a bridge and fester there in their nastiness. Wonder if they ever matured after high school??? I am pretty new and bought into several trolls but was lucky enough not to get rude hurtful comments from them that would have chased me off.


Stick around. This is a really cool support forum and lots of well meaning people are here. We all have our own experiences and thus bring something different to the table and that's what makes it so great.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I was banned but not for being a troll. I got temp banned for shooting my mouth off. Rare, I know.


To who? I just thought you had something better to do


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

that_girl said:


> To who? I just thought you had something better to do


A woman with 4 kids under 4 and age 25. 
Oddly enough, the week I was banned I gutted my laundry room, hung shelves, painted, organized, learned to bake bread, made the best pork and tomatillo stew ever and made a festive spring wreath out of [email protected] umbrellas. Hmmmm. Maybe I should finally tell AFEH what I think of him and after my perma ban, I will recreate the Sistine Chapel. Ha!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> A woman with 4 kids under 4.
> Oddly enough, the week I was banned I gutted my laundry room, hung shelves, painted, organized, learned to bake bread, made the best pork and tomatillo stew ever and made a festive spring wreath out of ****tail umbrellas.


Do you have instructions for the wreath?


----------



## Cheezits be tasty (Jan 21, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> A woman with 4 kids under 4.
> Oddly enough, the week I was banned I gutted my laundry room, hung shelves, painted, organized, learned to bake bread, made the best pork and tomatillo stew ever and made a festive spring wreath out of ****tail umbrellas.


Impressive! Recipe for the stew? 


Although, at age 26 I had 3 kids, 3 and under. Maybe we can't be friends?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> A woman with 4 kids under 4 and age 25.
> Oddly enough, the week I was banned I gutted my laundry room, hung shelves, painted, organized, learned to bake bread, made the best pork and tomatillo stew ever and made a festive spring wreath out of [email protected] umbrellas. Hmmmm. Maybe I should finally tell AFEH what I think of him and after my perma ban, I will recreate the Sistine Chapel. Ha!


Awww i didn't know your family situation!

My best friend is 22 and has 3 kids under 3.5 and one due in April.
I live through her LOL!  Beautiful kids.

But yay for being productive!! I think the month of April I will take a break from online except for work shet (so much is done online).


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Okay, will SOMEBODY link the Ipad thread already! I was banned for a week and have heard it referenced several times in other threads. Never saw it. Did somebody claim he/she had sexual relations with their Ipad? Details!


I can't find this. I think the search function on this website could be better. I even searched my browsing history....someone else find it who is better at searching. The thread was about a woman whos ipad was stolen so her husband responded to a Craigslist add for a man who was offering a BJ in exchange for an ipad. Supposedly her husband gave him the BJ. 

Yeah this forum is a huge time sink.....I've learned things from it, but I was saying before that it tends to make me feel negative about relationships if I read it too much. 

Speaking of doing other things...I'm off to watch the Repug debate at 9!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Cheezits be tasty said:


> Impressive! Recipe for the stew?
> 
> 
> Although, at age 26 I had 3 kids, 3 and under. Maybe we can't be friends?


No, no, no. My issue wasn't at ALL with how many children she had. My issue was that she said she just kept getting pregnant and couldn't help it and she really didn't like being a parent in the first place. 
Eh, enough about that troll. I will post stuff in the social section, the umbrella thingy, pics and recipe.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I figured there might be more than one troll making up threads.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Now I don't know who to believe. I just won't bother with the outlandish posts anymore. Some are REALLY just bizarre and to me, seem like sexual fantasies of a troll.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lord mayhem,
your bug bugs the sh1t outta me


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Stick around. This is a really cool support forum and lots of well meaning people are here. We all have our own experiences and thus bring something different to the table and that's what makes it so great.



I plan on it. Even though thing on here are seriouse I like that there are post and threads to make me laugh too. I have learned a lot and I am inspired when I read the post and threads.


----------

